# [systeme] Ne boote plus suite à mise à jour [RESOLU]

## gbetous

Bonjour,

J'ai fait quelques mises à jours (je ne me souviens plus trop en détail mais rien de spécial il me semble : pas de kernel, pas de libc...), et mon ordi ne reboote plus. Je suis coincé sur "setting up Logical Volume Manager".

Alors à ce niveau là j'ai rien (pas de ssh notamment), donc je pense que ça va évidemment passer par un CD de boot puis un chroot. Mais une fois ceci fait, j'avoue ne pas trop savoir comment m'en débrouiller.

Quelques pistes à me fournir svp ?

Merci !

----------

## guilc

Oui...

Toi tu as mis à jour udev (197) et tu n'as pas lu les messages à la fin. Les helpers udev sont déplacés de /usr/lib vers /lib. Si tu ne recompiles pas tous les paquets qui posent des fichiers là (en particulier lvm), bim, ça merde.

Conclusion, boot avec init=/bin/bash, ou livecd, et ensuite un petit :

```
qfile -q -S -C /usr/lib/udev/ | xargs emerge -1
```

Oui oui, moi aussi je me suis fait avoir  :Laughing: 

----------

## gbetous

Merci mec   :Very Happy: 

Allez, zou! au boulot !!

----------

## gbetous

Nickel, merci beaucoup !

Je me suis même offert un revdep-rebuild, ça coûte rien   :Wink: 

----------

